# Slideout Bracing Storage



## silesiaone (Nov 20, 2004)

I am going to try and attach pictures of a bracing storage addition recently completed on a 21RS. This can be added to any length trailer and attaches directly to the trailer frame not the square tube bumper. It is external to the trailer and be utilized in about 3 minutes. 
Welding skills are required or knowing a welder would also help. Total cost of materials will be approx. $50 not including welding cost. 
I can also email pictures for those interested if I can't complete the photo attachments. 
[email protected]


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Would like to see some pics of what you have done. If it's a simple welding I just might be able to pull it off.

Thanks!


----------



## P.Estes (Oct 26, 2004)

I am counting the seconds


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I can't wait to see pics. I simply used Plastic pipe and mounted it underneath with stainless steel screws and strapping.

Thor

Below is a cut from Mod summary

















11 - Rear Slide Support Storage. This works very well. Used 6" PVC pipe and mounted them underneath the rear of the TT. I also use quick releasing locking pins to allow support to slide into a smaller space. Cost $20 - Time 4hrs mainly on your back working under the TT.


----------



## MFamily (Sep 8, 2004)

I am back. Just spent a month living in my TT while taking care of my dad. Anyhow.. I went to Camping World and purchased a 6 foot PVC tube which opens and closes at each end. It has brackets already on it. I placed it on my rear bumber for additional support, marked the spots, tapped small holes for the screws, added some Liquid nails to screws and container. It now is forever attached to the rear of my TT. I had to take the screws out of the slides and supports to make them 4 pieces, but they fit in the tube very nicely and it can be tapped for a type of locking mech also. Hope this helps.

action


----------

